# Ken Parker Archtops



## tomyam (May 14, 2007)

Has anyone checked this one out yet?

http://www.kenparkerarchtops.com/archtop.html

I always loved Ken Parkers works...his modern approach to guitar..

I thought he walked out of guitar industry...but here he is with

new archtop designs..

I recently purchased Taylor 412 and now I want one of these...sigh...

anyways, I thought it was pretty cool...just wanted to share with

people here (hope this hasn't been mentioned already:smile

Cheers!


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Those are*

SWEET to say the least, anybody have an idea as to the price start for one of those, maybe be time to look at something like that for myself.Ship


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

That's an interesting looking neck joint.

I wonder how it will hold up over time.

But it is an interesting idea.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

I haven't played one. I expect Ken will be in Healdsburg this year and I intend to get a review of this as well as several other instruments. 

I'm inclined to think that this should sound pretty good. All the fundamentals of a good instrument of there, they've just been moved around a bit. 

On another note, my wife surprised me by telling me that I can ask my pal Judy Threet to build me a guitar - My very own Threet. She had already arranged it. Judy has not accepted an order for some time now, but she is willing to free up some bench time. 

I don't know what to have her make. Damn, what a horrible position to be in.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Ken will be at the Montreal Guitar Show with his archtops. 

They go for @$30,000 a pop. 

I played two of them extensively last year and they are wonderful acoustic archtop guitars. 

If you want to hear what they sound like, go here:

idisk.mac.com/dougwamble-Public


----------

